# Cat with special medical needs



## WonderKitties (Jun 3, 2004)

A lady at my wark asked me if I knew of any place that would take her daughter's cat who has diabetes. Her daughter (college-age) just does not have the means to care for the poor kitty. We are in Colorado. Thanks!


----------

